# My video!



## popster (Apr 30, 2008)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2303100067527421657&hl=en
Enjoy


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I really like that video! You got yourself a really great horse who is absolutely beautiful! It looked like you guys had tons of fun on the beach!


----------



## horsejumper123 (Jul 9, 2008)

wow she has changed! she looks much better then the before and start photos! good job


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I love that song and it looks like you kinda love your horse too :wink: Beautiful scenenry on the beach ride, you must be near the coast of Ireland? Thanks for sharing it


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

A Great video! It amazes me how well you guys can make those videos with clips and photos. 

Your horse is gorgeous  He looks like quite a big guy! He's stunning


----------



## Dapy (Jun 3, 2008)

He is a really beautiful, I like him and I liked you're vid, what can I say ? I think you really love him, and he really loves you !


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow nice video...he's gorgeous.


----------



## popster (Apr 30, 2008)

wow thanks for all the great comment!
I Love him to bits!
And yep i live right beside the sea in ireland :lol:


----------



## Juno21 (Jun 17, 2008)

What a cute Video!!!!!!!


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

wow, awesome video! well done =)


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

aawww hes come such a long way  well done


----------



## JackieB (Jul 20, 2008)

All hail the great Polar Express!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## popster (Apr 30, 2008)

thanks everyone!

JackieB-im blocked from the other forum, is there a reason?!


----------



## JackieB (Jul 20, 2008)

popster said:


> JackieB-im blocked from the other forum, is there a reason?!


You won too many ribbons (rosettes I think you call them in Europe  ) in Spain, so we all got jealous and had you kicked off.   

It's down for everyone. Some great big crash of the server, I guess. Who knows when they will have it up and running again.


----------

